# Honda rubico engine noise



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok my 06 Rubicon has a noise almost a ticking noise. It seems like it is coming more from the middle to lower engine. Doesnt seem tO be coming from the valves. I was thinking maybe the cam chain or something in that area.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is more than likely your timing chain, check the tensioner. If I remember right it is self adjusting. I had the same noise on my 02 rubicon put new chain and tensioner and it stayed quiet for awhile then it came back and has been that way for 4 years.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

How do I check the tensioner?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have a manual for the bike


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes I have a service manual


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you look up cam chain tensioner it will show you how to check it, there is a stud with a nut on it below the carb off to one side.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

It doesn't say anything about how to check it just how to remove and install the tensioner


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok did some research on checking the tensioner. When I turn it clockwise it will wind up and tighten when I let go it spins back into place. here is a video of the ticking sound that I hear, maybe you can get an idea of what it is whether I need a new chain or what. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYdmyLav5f4&feature=plcp&context=C4baf928VDvjVQa1PpcFNfGDK5-2HcgjSYSTDw5EOTJD81nuo2bOk%3D


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Any up date to noise solution?:bug:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well if u "tightened" the tensioner and if went back to a slack position that might be your issue.


----------

